# How Do You Get Your Tees Into Stores?



## BrendaR (Feb 14, 2008)

I live in a very small town- one of those "everybody knows everybody" towns. We have a small Dollar General store, a grocery store and 2 convienant (sp) stores. My question is what do I do to try and get a few of my shirts in these stores? I see shirts sometimes hanging in them that have our town name on them and some for the schools. Do I "sell" them the shirts? Do I put them in there and give the store a %? How does that normally work? How do I even go about asking them to put them in a store? I am not good at talking with people I have my 2 online stores, therefor I don't have to have one on one direct contact. It's a phobia I have. I have made tees for our youth league, our 4-H groups and other things my kids are involved in but these are people I know and feel comfortable around.
I am not trying to get rich off of shirts- I do it mainly as a hobby and it's something I enjoy doing. Of course I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to make money. But right now, it's like extra money. This is not my job 
That's why I have my husband..... No, seriously- I would like to start getting some of my tees "out there". What's the best way? Oh and I have even thought about sitting up at the flea markets. But it really seems like i need a huge variety to have a booth. And I don't know if I want to put that much mony into yet? What are your thoughts on doing something like that?

Sorry, this has turned into a novel


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

this video has great insight 

Group M - Quicksilver Clothing

enjoy.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're just wanting to do small retail like you mentioned, particularly for doing town related items, you should just go talk to the manager/owner. You can give him a for sale only price if he buys a certain amount of tees from you. You can give him a consignment figure that he takes 25% for his troubles. You can also work out a deal where you would rent a place to put your t's, and if they don't sell, it's up to you to change out stock as necessary to keep things moving.


----------



## BrendaR (Feb 14, 2008)

hiGH said:


> this video has great insight
> 
> Group M - Quicksilver Clothing
> 
> enjoy.


Thanks for your help but I am on dial-up and it would take forever for a video to load 



> If you're just wanting to do small retail like you mentioned, particularly for doing town related items, you should just go talk to the manager/owner. You can give him a for sale only price if he buys a certain amount of tees from you. You can give him a consignment figure that he takes 25% for his troubles. You can also work out a deal where you would rent a place to put your t's, and if they don't sell, it's up to you to change out stock as necessary to keep things moving.


Thanks for the reply and the suggestions.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's a lot of posts here in the forums about getting your tees into stores. Here are some that should give you some great tips and pointers about the process:

retailers related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

